# WEAU TV13 News now HD



## BosFan (Sep 28, 2009)

The channel was an early adopter of HD in general but tonight marked their first local news broadcast in full HD, very nice. Good for them too because they've had a rough year with their tower collapse.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

I was wondering what happened, I have not been able to pull in OTA from them this summer when we go up to camp. I am over in the WI Rapids area and miss their weather channel.


----------

